# Desert Find



## mikesbikes (Jul 13, 2016)

*

 Found this painted Schwinn in the Arizona desert, paid $10 from the owner. It took four months to restore it, looks great now.

Finally found the correct color seat, the green seat found a new home.   

*


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 13, 2016)

Love that color! The bike turned out beautiful!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 13, 2016)

Deluxe Hollywood or Starlet III? Very nice.


----------



## vincev (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice but bike will not get any respect unless you say it was a barn find.


----------



## spoker (Jul 16, 2016)

used 2 b a saftey cycle bicycle ar the tomstone museum in az


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 17, 2016)

-----


----------



## momo608 (Jul 17, 2016)

That's what was under the white paint?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 17, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL come back! [Please allow someone to steel the basket].


----------



## mikesbikes (Jul 26, 2016)

Oatman, AZ. Bikes all over the place! Bike was sand blasted and Powder Coated, now has matching seat.


----------



## mikesbikes (Jul 26, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Deluxe Hollywood or Starlet III? Very nice.



Hollywood.

Found in Oatman, AZ. Tons of old bikes there.


----------



## bigb (Aug 11, 2016)

mikesbikes said:


> Hollywood.
> 
> Found in Oatman, AZ. Tons of old bikes there.



Hmmmm...Here in Tucson a totally white bicycle is placed at the location of a bicycle fatality. There are dozens around town.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

bigb said:


> Hmmmm...Here in Tucson a totally white bicycle is placed at the location of a bicycle fatality. There are dozens around town.



Yeah....was going to say the same thing.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesbikes (Aug 19, 2016)

Yikes!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 19, 2016)

bigb said:


> Hmmmm...Here in Tucson a totally white bicycle is placed at the location of a bicycle fatality. There are dozens around town.



same here in Ca.


----------

